# Banff in Sept, 2013--activities, restaurants, etc.?



## tartanwood (Aug 3, 2013)

We are going to Banff Rocky Moutain Resort Sept 1-8, 2013.

Is there anything we need to know about the resort--things to request or avoid?

What is weather likely to be during the first week of September?

What are must-see/do activities for that week?  

Restaurant recommendations in the area?  

Anything else we should know about this trip to Canada?  

We will driving from Portland, Oregon, so also would welcome suggestions for things along the way (lodging, dining, sightseeing).


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 4, 2013)

weather should b good.  mounitains are prettier with a fresh sprinkling of snow on them.  Go to Lake Minnewanka, Lake Louise, go take a glacier walk tour half way up the road to Jasper.  Stop at Peyto Lake one dirction.  Im having brain freeze but there is a falls area on the old road between Banff and Lake Louise which is great, 2 falls with only a short hike.  Brain freeze and using an ipad is a bad combo sorry.  

Joan


----------



## Aussie girl (Aug 4, 2013)

Johnsons Canyon is a great easy hike into the falls and you can hike further  up into the upper falls if you like.

I second Peyto Lake, gorgeous views. My favourite of all the lakes in the area.

The Lake Louise Gondola, home to about 10 grizzly bears and fantastic view of the Chateau Lake Louise.

Moraine lake is very pretty and close to Lake Louise.

The restaurant at the Post Hotel in Lake louise is probably the best in the area.

The drive from Banff to Jasper is Spectacular.

September is a great time of year. Fresh snow at the higher elevations, cool, crisp air, perfect for hiking.

Sulphur mountain gondola right in Banff.


----------



## dreamin (Aug 4, 2013)

We've stayed twice at this resort in a 2 bedroom unit and highly recommend it.    They allow dogs, which is ideal for us, but not if you have allergies.  The second stay we phoned a week ahead and asked for a newly renovated unit.  It was very nice but it's likely all the units have been renovated now as our last visit was 3 years ago.  The bedrooms are small, which is typical of the area, and are on the 2nd floor.  The resort offers a shuttle bus that will drop you off in the centre of Banff.  Otherwise it's a 20-30 minute walk to town.  We like that it's on the edge of town in a peaceful mountain setting.  The resort has a small restaurant where we had our best meal of the trip.  There's an indoor pool with connecting large outdoor hot tub and a barbecue area with 3 or 4 gas BBQs.  We always enjoy BBQs for a home made meal but especially in Banff because you get to meet travellers from around the world.  

The town of Banff is shops, restaurants and tourists.  Do take a walk through the historical hotel, the Fairmont Banff Springs, and go around to the back of the hotel where there is a beautiful mountain view.  They offer Afternoon Tea but it's always been too pricey for us ($41 each!).   There is a large tourism office in town where you can pick up a brochure of the 10 most photographed spots in the area.  We used this as our guide for day trips.  A must-see is Moraine Lake, which is a beautiful area for a hike.  The best is the Consolation Lake Trail.  The trailhead is at the bridge near the rock pile at Moraine Lake and it's a fairly easy 2 hour roundtrip hike.  There are benches at the end of the hike where I usually sit for l/2 an hour just taking in the scenery.  The best part of Banff is getting out of town as there is so much to see and do in the area.  Respect the bear warning signs and avoid that area.

Another warning......entrance fees are higher than you are used to paying in the U.S.  It's worth it though!  Here's a link to the park fees:

http://www.pc.gc.ca/pn-np/ab/banff/visit/tarifs-fees_e.asp?park=1

The falls area Tacoma is referring to is Johnston Canyon, which is another must-see.  The easy hike is 1 hour round trip.  I agree with her recommendations, especially Lake Louise.  There is a more strenuous hike to the Tea House with amazing views.

I'm envious just thinking about your trip!  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## travel maniac (Aug 10, 2013)

tartanwood said:


> We are going to Banff Rocky Moutain Resort Sept 1-8, 2013.
> 
> Is there anything we need to know about the resort--things to request or avoid?
> 
> ...



The resort is a combination of hotel and timeshare.  I liked the updated "wolf" units but my wife preferred the older units.  All units are smaller in size.  Here's a link where you can get more info on the resort.

http://www.rockymountainresort.com/about/ 

We were upgraded to a 2 bdrm "wolf" unit in May for free but when we went in June they said it was a charge for the upgrade.  You may want to request an upgrade anyway and see how it goes.

The resort provides a shuttle to Banff town from 11am to 11pm running every hour.  We found it very useful.

The resort also provides free daily "hikes," sometimes two in a day.  These are short hikes meant for all ages and fitness levels.  They generally run from approx. 1:30 pm to 4:45 pm.  They also have group activities every evening.  The only thing we've gone to is movie night and they usually show award winning documentaries.  You can get a copy of this weekly programme @ the front desk.

I second the suggestions for Johnston canyon, Sulphur Mountain Gondola, Lake Minnewanka, Lake Louise and Morraine Lake.  I think going to Jasper, however beautiful the Icefields Parkway maybe, is a long haul because you will want to stop numerous times on the way.  If you plan on visiting Jasper, I would go there after your stay in Banff.  All depends on how much additional time you have.  If you do, I would spend a night in Lake Loise on the way to Jasper.  It can be pricey but you can experience the peace and quiet only when all the tourist leave in the evening.  The lake looks different @ different times of the day as well so if you stay only for 30 minutes like most tourists do, you will only see a partial personality of the lake!  If you are looking for cheap but clean accommodation, we have stayed @ the youth hostel in Lake Louise and it was very clean (6-8 years ago).

I would stick around Banff town during you stay.  Visit Canmore, Kananaskis country (including Peter Lougheed Provincial Park), Johnston Canyon, etc.  You will see some amazing scenary and there will be fewer people compared to Banff.

You can also stay @ Columbia Icefield (Icefields Chalet) and the views of the glacier @ night and in the morning are amazing.  They have "reduced" rates during shoulder season.  However, you may find everything on the expensive side here in Canada 

Depending on how adventurous you are, there are many hiking opportunities available within and just outside Banff.  Tunnel mountain is a "short" but steep 1 hour hike - the views @ the top are great.  Also, if you didn't want to pony up the $30/pp fee for the gondola, you can hike to the top.  Beware, it is a steep 2-3 hour hike!  You can visit the Banff hot springs near the bottom of the gondola.  They offer some package rates for certain activities such as Banff gondola, lake Minnewanka boat tour, Columbia icefield tours since it is all run by Brewsters.

As far as restaurants, Wild fluor café is a nice local organic café in Banff.  There is a pricey but nice vegetarian restaurant in Banff called "Nourish."  Community Café in Canmore has healthy and delicious food.

Whatever you end up doing, it will be a memorable trip.  Have fun!


----------



## tartanwood (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for your suggestions.  They will be helpful as we get to know Banff and its surroundings next week.  We leave tomorrow for a leisurely two day drive to the resort.  I just hope the holiday traffic will not be too bad.


----------



## barto (Sep 27, 2013)

tartanwood said:


> Thanks to everyone for your suggestions.  They will be helpful as we get to know Banff and its surroundings next week.  We leave tomorrow for a leisurely two day drive to the resort.  I just hope the holiday traffic will not be too bad.



So how was it?  Lots of excellent suggestions - I'm curious what all you managed to see & do!


----------

